# Dragonfly 4 oder 5 Pro Wifi



## forest27 (27. April 2015)

Hat von euch jemand Erfahrung mit dem Dragonfly Pro ? Mich würde  interessieren wie und ob das mit der App fürs Tablet funktioniert . Und  wie die Dragonfly geräte im allgemeinen so sind von der Darstellung .


----------



## Taxidermist (27. April 2015)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 oder 5 Pro Wifi*

Ich interessiere mich auch für das Dragonfly, allerdings wegen dem größeren display für das 7er.
Als ich von der Möglichkeit erfuhr, quasi die Displaygröße selbst wählen zu können und etwa ein größeres Tablet mit blue tooth benutzen zu können, kam ich dann doch ins grübeln.
Einer der Gründe, welche mich zum Kauf eines Dragonflys anreizen war, dass es wohl das Echo mit dem besten Display ist und auch bei Sonne ein einwandfreies lesbares Bild liefert!  
Wenn ich mir nun eine beschmierte Touchscreen auf'm Boot vorstelle und das dazugehörige Tablet, oder Smartphone, Sommers bei 35 Grad in der Sonne brutzelnd, frage ich mich doch ob das (5 Pro wifi) Sinn  macht?
Und wasserdicht sind wohl auch die wenigsten Smartphones oder Tablets, von einer geeigneten Bootshalterung  mal ganz zu schweigen?

Jürgen


----------



## forest27 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 oder 5 Pro Wifi*

Das Tablet soll nur als zweitanzeige dienen am Steuerstand . Aber mit der Befestigung und bezüglich der Sonneneinstrahlung muss ich dir recht geben . Für das Boot könnte man sich erst mal ein Billigtablet für ca. 70€ zulegen um zu sehen wie lange es das in der sonne mit macht .


----------



## Angler9999 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 oder 5 Pro Wifi*

Ich stand auch vor der Entscheidung und Schlageter hat mir das 6er empfohlen. Das Display ist beim 6er gut im Sonnenschein sichtbar.

Die kleineren sollen eine geringere Leistung haben. (wahrscheinlich auch ausreichend???)

Ich hatte erst einen Test auf einem flachen See (2,5m) und hatte einen Karpfen auf dem Echo gesehen. Das war schon beeindruckend. Ich dachte mir hätte jemand ein Karpfenpic auf Echo gelegt. Allerdings können andere Geräte in dieser Preisklasse das sicher auch.. (?)

Ich werde demnächst die Onlineschulung mitmachen und kann dann sicher noch mehr aus dem Echo rausholen.
Die Bedienung ist gut und schnell erlernbar.


----------



## forest27 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 oder 5 Pro Wifi*

Hast du das Wifi mal getestet ? Oder haben die 6er das nicht ? Das 6er ist mir zu teuer da das Dragonfly nur als zweitgerät zum Einsatz kommt und das Tablet somit dann die dritte anzeige wäre .


----------



## Angler9999 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 oder 5 Pro Wifi*

Das 6er hat kein WLAN


----------



## margnoa (27. April 2015)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 oder 5 Pro Wifi*

Hallo,

Habe das 4er. WLAN funzt super, allerdings nur im DownVision Modus. Die Übertragung der übrigen Daten soll wohl mit einem späteren FW Update funktionieren. Konnte bislang aber nur hier zu Haus testen. Gruss Margnoa


----------



## forest27 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 oder 5 Pro Wifi*

Hey danke für deine Info ! 
Auf der HP von Raymarine ist das aber mit geteiltem Bildschirm abgebildet . Dann zeigen die da Sachen die erst noch kommen ! ?


----------



## margnoa (28. April 2015)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 oder 5 Pro Wifi*

Moin,stimmt laut Bild sollte es gehen. Das scheint aber auch neu zu sein. Danach hatte ich vor meinem Kauf gesucht. Hatte mit der alten FW aber extra den Hinweis dass nur DownVision übertragen wird. Werde heute abend mal probieren ob es nach dem Update geht und berichten. Gruss Margnoa


----------



## margnoa (28. April 2015)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 oder 5 Pro Wifi*

Also ich kann lediglich die Downvision Anzeige auf das Handy streamen. Geht es bei Irgendjemanden so wie auf der Herstellerhomepage gezeigt (im splitscreen Modus)? Gruss Margnoa


----------



## forest27 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 oder 5 Pro Wifi*

Schade dass das dann doch nicht so funktioniert wie auf der HP versprochen ! Vielleicht Meldet sich hier ja noch jemand der das gleiche Problem hat oder sogar jemand bei dem es funktioniert !


----------



## margnoa (29. April 2015)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 oder 5 Pro Wifi*

Hallo,

heute gab es das App Update, seitdem funktioniert es super!

Gruss Margnoa


----------



## forest27 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 oder 5 Pro Wifi*

Super |laola:


----------



## Robin1996 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 oder 5 Pro Wifi*



margnoa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute gab es das App Update, seitdem funktioniert es super!
> 
> Gruss Margnoa



Also sind jetzt seid dem Update alle Daten und nicht nur Down Screen auf Tablet oder Handy übertragbar?
 Funktioniert das einwandfrei?
 hat mal wer Bilder?

 LG
 Robin


----------



## margnoa (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 oder 5 Pro Wifi*



Robin1996 schrieb:


> Also sind jetzt seid dem Update alle Daten und nicht nur Down Screen auf Tablet oder Handy übertragbar?
> Funktioniert das einwandfrei?
> hat mal wer Bilder?
> 
> ...


Ja funktioniert super. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lucius (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 oder 5 Pro Wifi*

Probiert mal die kostenlose Navionics-App aus!

Wenn ihr dann im GPS-Modus beim Dragonfly die Chart-Recording-Funktion (weiß grad nicht wie´s genau heisst) aktiviert, nehmt ihr jedesmal für euer Gewässer Tiefendaten auf, die ihr dann in der App euch anschauen könnt - was auf einem iPad bestimmt geil ist - unter anderem dsw. hab Ich mir jetzt eines bestellt und das kommt mit einem Ram-Mount mit auf´s Boot... #6


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 oder 5 Pro Wifi*

Das Wifi App ist nach meinen Erfahrungen mit dem Dragonfly 5 pro noch nicht ausgereift und läuft nicht stabil und einwandfrei.
Das wird sich nach dem nächsten Update sicher ändern.


----------



## Lucius (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Dragonfly 4 oder 5 Pro Wifi*

Bei meinem iPhone hab Ich bis jetzt nix festgestellt bezüglich stabilität - allerdings hab Ich das auch noch nicht so oft im Langzeittest gehabt....


----------

